# Northern Ireland Sail Training Vessel sunk



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Ocean Youth Trust Ireland's vessel LORD RANK struck a rock and sank off the coast of Northern Ireland, near Ballycastle, during last night. BBC News has a first-hand account at
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/10270946.stm

No young trainees were aboard, and the six crew were safely rescued.

LORD RANK is an Oyster 70 ketch, built in 1991 to an internal design adapted for young trainees. Over the years, she has introduced hundreds of young people to the experience of sailing on an ocean-going vessel. If she cannot be salvaged, she will be sadly missed both in Northern Ireland and by the sail-training community at large.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

That is tragic news for Irish Sail training after the loss of Asgard II in the Bay of Biscay. Good news that all six on board are safe.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

That's good news that all aboard managed to get off safe.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

*MAIB Accident Report Published*

The MAIB has decided not to conduct a full investigation into the loss of Lord Rank, and has published its findings from the "preliminary examination" at this link
http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications...d_preliminary_examinations_2010/lord_rank.cfm

Although the intended voyage was short, it is disappointing to read that no passage planning was undertaken. I think that should be an essential before every trip.


----------

